# Moroccan Lamb and Chickpea Stew



## Steve Kroll (Oct 20, 2014)

This is a recipe I've been making for some time now. Although it seems like a lot of ingredients, most of them are probably things you already have in your pantry.

A word about ras el hanout, which is a North African spice blend. Unfortunately, it's one of the few spice blends that Penzeys doesn't carry. I found a jar at Williams Sonoma that has lasted me a while. I've also seen recipes online and have posted a link below. There's nothing really unusual in it and, again, you probably already have most of the spices on hand.

*Moroccan Lamb and Chickpea Stew*

*Ingredients:*

1 lb lamb leg or shoulder, cut into 1" pieces
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp ground coriander seed
1 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp black pepper

2 tbsp olive oil
1 large onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1" piece of ginger, finely chopped
1/2 cup golden raisins or 6 dried figs, halved
1 14.5 oz. can diced tomatoes, packed in juice
2-3 cups low sodium chicken broth
1 tbsp Ras el Hanout (North African seasoning)*
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
2 tsps paprika
1 medium sweet potato, cut into 1" pieces (about 1 cup)
1 15 oz. can  chickpeas, drained
6 oz. fresh spinach leaves

*For serving:*

Cooked couscous, rice, or your favorite grain (I like barley myself)
1/2 cup cilantro, chopped (optional)
Harissa sauce (optional)

* Ras el Hanout can be found at Williams-Sonoma stores, or you can easily make your own using the recipe found here: Ras El Hanout Recipe | Epicurious.com


Preheat oven to 325° F.

Combine lamb pieces, ground cumin, ground coriander, paprika, salt, and black pepper in a mixing bowl. Toss to evenly coat meat and set aside while preparing the other ingredients.

In a Dutch oven or oven-proof pot, heat olive oil over medium high heat. Add the lamb pieces to the pot in a single layer and turn as needed to brown on all sides. You may have to do this in batches if it doesn't all fit in the pot. Transfer the meat to a plate and set aside.

Sauté the onion for two minutes in the same pot. Be sure to scrape up the fond and bits of meat left from browning. Add the garlic and ginger. Continue to sauté for another minutes, taking care not to burn the garlic.

Add the raisins or figs, tomatoes, and two cups of the chicken broth. Stir in ras el hanout, ground cinnamon, and paprika.

Add the lamb and sweet potatoes to the pot. If the liquid doesn't cover the meat and vegetables, add just enough liquid so that it does. Bring the mixture just to a boil, then cover the pot and transfer to the oven.

Bake for 1-1/2 hours or until the meat is fork tender.

Return the pot to the stove top and add chickpeas and spinach. Cook over low heat until the spinach is wilted. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Serve over couscous or other grain, and top with chopped cilantro and harissa sauce, if desired.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 20, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> A word about ras el hanout,



wasn't that the bad guy in the cristian bale version of batman movies?

just kidding.

this looks delicious. i make a french version for my parents as they love lamb stew, but it's getting boring. i'll have to give this one a go the next time i visit them.

steve, have you ever used a tagine for something like this? i'm curious how one would brown things for the stew if using one.

tia.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice one. I bought myself a tagine a while back and was wanting to use it soon.  Think I will try this....thanks


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 20, 2014)

buckytom said:


> steve, have you ever used a tagine for something like this? i'm curious how one would brown things for the stew if using one.


Ya know... that's one piece of cooking equipment I don't own, so I can't answer that. From what I understand you can't really brown meat in one. I suppose you could just braise it, though.


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 20, 2014)

I bought a Staub tagine with the xmas bonus my boss gave me.  It has a cast iron base. Should work for browning. Hope so, anyway....


----------



## buckytom (Oct 20, 2014)

thanks.

i've been looking into buying a tagine. i've seen a nice one at a le creuset store, but it looks too small and was kinda pricey for something i'll use very infrequently. or smash it by being dropped when i try to pick it up when it's too hot.

i guess you can brown things in a skillet and transfer them to the tagine along with the deglazed liquid.

whaddya think, rock?


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 20, 2014)

Sure. Why not? That's what I would do.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2014)

Not only do I have all the seasoning and spice mix ingredients, I have lamb pieces in the freezer.  I'll have to give this a try.

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 20, 2014)

Okay, I have been trying to figure out how to print the printable version of this to no avail. Can anyone help?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 20, 2014)

you can cut and paste to notepad or wordpad in a windows o/s.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 20, 2014)

lyndalou said:


> Okay, I have been trying to figure out how to print the printable version of this to no avail. Can anyone help?




When I copy a recipe from DC, I highlight it, copy then paste into a blank Word document.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 21, 2014)

lyndalou said:


> Okay, I have been trying to figure out how to print the printable version of this to no avail. Can anyone help?



Yes, copy and paste into Word. The forum doesn't work like a blog that has a feature specifically for printing only the recipe on the page.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks, Steve. I have a bunch of lamb in the freezer (and love chickpeas). I also have all the ingredients (well, not the fresh spinach, but I have Swiss Chard). I might have to make this over the weekend. I have lamb stock that I made a couple of weeks ago in the freezer as well. I assume the recipe calls for chicken stock because lamb stock is not easy to find and not s/thing one would normally make unless one has access to lamb bones.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 21, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> ...I assume the recipe calls for chicken stock because lamb stock is not easy to find and not s/thing one would normally make unless one has access to lamb bones.



Right. Chicken stock is what I have on hand most often, but any stock would work. One could even just use water, but it wouldn't be as flavorful.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 22, 2014)

buckytom said:


> wasn't that the bad guy in the cristian bale version of batman movies?
> 
> just kidding.
> 
> ...


I have one which has a non-stick cast aluminium (I think) base and a ceramic lid which works well. Bought it from Ikea a couple of years ago. It isn't authentically traditional but I'll bet a lot of Moroccan households use this sort of thing.

Incidentally, here is just one recipe for do-it-yourself ras el hanout. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/raselhanout_74897

Mind you, if you have problems finding R-el-H locally , the dried rose petals might be a complete non-starter!


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 22, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks, Steve. I have a bunch of lamb in the freezer (and love chickpeas). I also have all the ingredients (well, not the fresh spinach, but I have Swiss Chard). I might have to make this over the weekend. I have lamb stock that I made a couple of weeks ago in the freezer as well. I assume the recipe calls for chicken stock because lamb stock is not easy to find and not s/thing one would normally make unless one has access to lamb bones.


Knorr do a lamb version of those jellied stockpot capsules. I would suggest diluting them in more water than it says on the packaging and watch your salt when you're seasoning.

By the way, if you can find it, Bucky's recipe is even better if you use mutton (as they'd probably do in Morocco


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 22, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Ya know... that's one piece of cooking equipment I don't own, so I can't answer that. From what I understand you can't really brown meat in one. I suppose you could just braise it, though.


IIRC a South African woman demo'ing in Morocco was chucking the meat in un-browned but Claudia Roden and my bought-in-Egypt cook book both say brown it so you pays your money and you takes your choice.


----------

